# benvenuto



## rosa rossa

Ciao a tutti!!
Mi potete chiarire un dubbio per favore?
Quando qualcuno viene gli si dice *benvenuto*.
Qual' e' la risposta che si dice a *benvenuto*?
C'e' una parola?
Grazie in anticipo!!!!


----------



## Necsus

Non c'è una specifica risposta, si dice 'grazie'. O al limite puoi dire 'bentrovato/i'.


----------



## rosa rossa

grazie!!!!!!!


----------



## minaldo

Quando una persona arriva si dice "benvento".  Pero, quando molte persone arrivano, si dice "benvenuti"?  Sono corretto?


----------



## Necsus

minaldo said:


> Quando una persona arriva si dice "benven*u*to". Però quando arrivano più persone si dice "benvenuti"? È corretto?


Esattamente.


----------



## alenaro

Necsus said:


> Non c'è una specifica risposta, si dice 'grazie'. O al limite puoi dire 'bentrovato/i'.



Necsus, risponderesti davvero _bentrovato_ ad uno che ti dice _benvenuto_???
Se qualcuno dice benvenuto/a/i/e, si può rispondere dicendo _grazie_ o _grazie a te/voi per l'invito_.


----------



## Necsus

Alenaro, nel forum ognuno è libero di esprimere la propria opinione, ma non lo è altrettanto di etichettare quella degli altri come erronea, a meno che tale qualità non sia certificata da strumenti linguistici di provata autorevolezza, e non mi risulta che il tuo parere personale di utente risponda a questi requisiti. Ti sarei grato quindi se volessi dimostrare con basi un minimo più solide l'effettiva inesattezza di quanto da me detto, oppure, in mancanza di tale dimostrazione, ti invito a rimuovere la sbarratura con annessa croce rossa dalla citazione del mio post, che io personalmente non mi sarei mai permesso di applicare, se non in presenza di un marchiano e incontrovertibile errore. 
Ti ringrazio.

A puro titolo informativo, dal Garzanti:
*bentrovato *o ben trovato, _agg_. usato in formule di saluto a chi si rivede dopo molto tempo; in partic., come risposta a _benvenuto._


----------



## MOMO2

@Necsus:
Il Grazanti è sicuramente un buon punto di riferimento, però nell'uso quotidiano l'espressione "ben trovato/a/i/e" io l'ho sempre e solo sentita in risposta a 
"Ben arrivat/a/i/e" o "Ben tornato/a/i/e".
Magari dipende solo da una mia scarsa esperienza di vita, chissà.
Ho controllato sul dizionario di Devoto Oli e, almeno loro, confermano la mia convinzione. Non ho il Grazanti.

Momo


----------



## Necsus

Mah, francamente non arrivo a cogliere la ragione per cui dovrebbe poterlo dire solo chi viene accolto con _benarrivato_ o _bentornato_ e non chi lo è con _benvenuto_, ma probabilmente mi sfugge la sottile differenza che dovrebbe portare a questa consuetudine. In ogni caso, quanto detto nel Garzanti compare anche nello Zingarelli (non online) e nel Gabrielli:

*bentrovato*
_*A *agg._ (usato spec. come interiez.)
Si usa come formula di saluto che si rivolge a chi si incontra o si trova in un luogo, spesso come risposta a “benvenuto” e a “bentornato”.

Quindi ribadisco che non può assolutamente essere segnalato come errore. Poi ognuno è libero di usarlo in risposta a ciò che più gli piace, o di non usarlo affatto.


----------



## MOMO2

Necsus said:


> Mah, francamente non arrivo a cogliere la ragione per cui dovrebbe poterlo dire solo chi viene accolto con _benarrivato_ o _bentornato_ e non chi lo è con _benvenuto_, ma probabilmente mi sfugge la sottile differenza che dovrebbe portare a questa consuetudine. In ogni caso, quanto detto nel Garzanti compare anche nello Zingarelli (non online) e nel Gabrielli:
> 
> *bentrovato*
> _*A *agg._ (usato spec. come interiez.)
> Si usa come formula di saluto che si rivolge a chi si incontra o si trova in un luogo, spesso come risposta a “benvenuto” e a “bentornato”.
> 
> Quindi ribadisco che non può assolutamente essere segnalato come errore. Poi ognuno è libero di usarlo in risposta a ciò che più gli piace, o di non usarlo affatto.


 
In effetti ci ho dovuto pensare anche io e sono giunta a questa conclusione che spiego con degli esempi:

1) Maria è invitata a casa di Nestore. 
_Din don Sono Maria_. Benvenuta a casa mia!
Maria sa benissimo che in quella casa avrebbe trovato Nestore. Perché dire _Ben trovato_!? (è andata su invito)

Maria torna dopo un lungo periodo di assenza e incontra Nestore. N dice a M "Bentornata (a Roma)!" e Maria risponde a Nestore: "Grazie. Ben trovato". In questo caso non si erano accordati per vedersi e quindi c'è la sorpresa di ritrovarsi.

Che dici?


----------



## Necsus

MOMO2 said:


> Che dici?


Che dico... Perdonami, ma dico che non riterrei molto costruttivo sforzarmi di cercare una spiegazione artificiosa a una tesi secondo la quale non è condivisibile quanto da me sostenuto con il suffragio dei vocabolari...!


----------



## Saoul

MOMO2 said:


> 1) Maria è invitata a casa di Nestore.
> _Din don Sono Maria_. Benvenuta a casa mia!
> Maria sa benissimo che in quella casa avrebbe trovato Nestore. Perché dire _Ben trovato_!? (è andata su invito)



Ma non è che Maria dica "Passavo per caso" che sarebbe illogico visto che era stata invitata da Nestore.
Sta dicendo "bentrovato", che vuol dire, "Nestore, sono felice di vederti e trovarti qui!".

Per me è la normale risposta al "Benvenuto". Se no non avrebbe senso nemmeno "Benvenuta". Non sei venuta, sei stata invitata. "Beninvitata" risposta: "Ah, grazie! Bensonoinritardo!" Nestore: "Bencafona!"

Va beh, l'ultima parte è solo un po' di esagerazione ridanciana!


----------



## Babbana

Non voglio dire agli italiani come parlare la loro lingua, ma io ritengo che dovrebb'essere sempre "benvenuto".  É un espressione, non un aggettivo.  Se si commincia con "siete", certo, e corretto: siete benvenuti.  Secondo me, benvenuto é invariabile, come bravo.


----------



## bearded

Condivido in pieno quanto detto da Necsus e da Saoul (all'inizio del #12).  Vorrei dire a MOMO2 che ''bentrovato'' non ha nulla a che fare con la sorpresa:  vuol dire solo  ''sono contento di averti (ri)incontrato'', ed è un'ottima risposta a ''benvenuto''.


----------



## frugnaglio

Babbana said:


> Non voglio dire agli italiani come parlare la loro lingua, ma io ritengo che dovrebb'essere sempre "benvenuto".



E allora perché lo fai? 



Babbana said:


> É un espressione, non un aggettivo.  Se si commincia con "siete", certo, e corretto: siete benvenuti.  Secondo me, benvenuto é invariabile, come bravo.



“Bravo” non è invariabile! Lo usate come esclamazione in inglese, in forma invariabile. Ma in italiano è un aggettivo e si declina: a una donna si dice “brava” (anche se lo urli in teatro).


----------



## Babbana

frugnaglio said:


> E allora perché lo fai?
> 
> 
> 
> “Bravo” non è invariabile! Lo usate come esclamazione in inglese, in forma invariabile. Ma in italiano è un aggettivo e si declina: a una donna si dice “brava” (anche se lo urli in teatro).


Se é un aggetivo, qual'é il sostantivo?  Nel teatro puo essere l'interprete, lo scpettacolo, la rappresentazione o tutti e tre. Il default, se non mi sbaglio, é sempre la forma maschile.


----------



## Fooler

Babbana said:


> Se é un aggetivo, *qual é* il sostantivo?  Nel teatro puo essere l'interprete, lo spettacolo, la rappresentazione o tutti e tre. Il default, se non mi sbaglio, é sempre la forma maschile.



Bravo/a/i/e rimane un aggettivo. https://it.wiktionary.org/wiki/bravo 

Il sostantivo ha un significato diverso.

Un/a _bravo/a _(capace-compente-preparato etc) interprete -  Un _bello_ spettacolo - la_ bella _rappresentazione.


----------



## dragonseven

Babbana said:


> Non voglio dire agli italiani come parlare la loro lingua, ma io ritengo che dovrebbe essere sempre "benvenuto". È un*'* espressione, non un aggettivo. Se si commincia con "siete", certo, è corretto: siete benvenuti. Secondo me, benvenuto è invariabile, come bravo.


 Ciò che scrivi non è scorretto, però in italiano non tutte le interiezioni sono dello stesso livello. Alcune di queste, tra le improprie (o, secondarie), derivano da verbi o aggettivi, i quali, per loro stessa natura, sono variabili in genere e numero. Quindi, se si parla a un conoscente o a uno sconosciuto certamente capiterà che si usi «Scus*a*!/Sent*i*! (tu) Mi fai passare?» nei confronti del primo e «Scus*i*!/Sent*a*! (Lei) Mi sa dire per via “coniugi Falcone”?». Allo stesso modo vale per quelle inter*i*ezioni tratte dagli aggettivi come, e.g., «Bravo! (a te), Brava! (a te), Bravi! (a voi), Brave! (a voi)», «Bentornato!/-a!/-i!/-e! (idem)», «Benvenuto!/-a!/-i!/-e! (idem)».



Fooler said:


> qual è


----------



## Babbana

dragonseven said:


> Ciò che scrivi non è scorretto, però in italiano non tutte le interiezioni sono dello stesso livello. Alcune di queste, tra le improprie (o, secondarie), derivano da verbi o aggettivi, i quali, per loro stessa natura, sono variabili in genere e numero. Quindi, se si parla a un conoscente o a uno sconosciuto certamente capiterà che si usi «Scus*a*!/Sent*i*! (tu) Mi fai passare?» nei confronti del primo e «Scus*i*!/Sent*a*! (Lei) Mi sa dire per via “coniugi Falcone”?». Allo stesso modo vale per quelle intersezioni tratte dagli aggettivi come, e.g., «Bravo! (a te), Brava! (a te), Bravi! (a voi), Brave! (a voi)», «Bentornato!/-a!/-i!/-e! (idem)», «Benvenuto!/-a!/-i!/-e! (idem)».



OK sono sconfitta, e troppo pedante.  Grazie.


----------



## dragonseven

Babbana said:


> OK sono sconfitta, e troppo pedante.  Grazie.


Ma no! Assolutamente! La regola è che le interiezioni sono parti del discorso invariabili, come giustamente da te affermato, però devi sempre tenere conto che nella nostra lingua ogni regola ha le sue [buone] eccezioni.


----------



## lorenzos

Ma davvero se Luigi, invitato da Maria, viene accolto con "Ciao Luigi, benvenuto a casa mia" lo potreste sentire rispondere con "Ciao Maria, bentrovata"?


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Ma davvero se Luigi, invitato da Maria, viene accolto con "Ciao Luigi, benvenuto a casa mia" lo potreste sentire rispondere con "Ciao Maria, bentrovata"?


Non vedo perché no (specialmente se è la prima volta che si incontrano, oppure se non si vedono da molto tempo). Certo è una risposta un po'  'cerimoniosa'.


----------

